# Why is he getting white hairs around his muzzle already?



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok folks, help me out here. Asher's not even 2 yrs old, and I just noticed a couple weeks ago that he's growing white hairs around the end of muzzle and under his nose on the bottom lip. What the heck? Is this normal?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no different than a person who starts going grey in their 20s.  Some dogs just grey earlier than others.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog GSD is two years old and he is also starting to get white hair on his muzzle. On the other hand my lab is about 2 years old and he doesn't have any white hair at all, so I think it just varies.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think when they start getting white varies a lot by dog and can also be somewhat inherited. At least that's how it is in Golden Retrievers... My Golden started getting white around the face at 3-4 years old, and yet some 14 year old Goldens have no white on their faces at all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom's gsd is only 5 and has a very white muzzle. I've read that it can be stress related but in general it seems to be genetic coloring.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Interdasting...

I guess I'm just hoping it doesn't mean he's going to be shorter lived than another dog of his size (~31" at the shoulder). I know the bigger ones tend not to live as long, but still. 

Stosh, I doubt it would stress with him, he lives a very easy, carefree life .


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm, not sure, but Saber is only 9 months and has a few white hairs on her back, right in the middle of the solid black.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy started w/ white on her muzzle around two as well. at almost 12 her muzzle has more white then black.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about the grey. you could use
Grecian Formula for dogs. it really works
and it's organic which means you could use 
it also.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I have a GSD that will be 10 years old this year and she has no white on her muzzle.


----------

